# ¿Porque no podemos modificar un tema?



## El_Mago_ (Abr 19, 2012)

mi pregunta aquí es porque no podemos modificar nuestros propios temas??, todos mis aportes o la mayoría contaban con links externos de megaupload y ahora que quiero actualizar los temas no solo con mas información si no con mas links , no se puede modificar, hay que responder al tema y eso no es lo peor, lo peor que se va haciendo grande y grande y grande así como los temas de eclipse que eran de mas de 50 pag, creen que alguien va a leer todas las respuestas?? porque no habilitan la opción para que podemos modificar nuestros propios temas así les ahorraríamos mucho trabajo a los administradores de la pag y mantendríamos el foro mas limpio y con menos basura.....gracias esa es mi única inconformidad con la pagina


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 19, 2012)

Se decidió NO permitir la modificación de temas, salvo por cierto período de tiempo, porque a veces ocurría que debido a la modificación, las respuestas siguientes no se correspondían con el tema modificado. 
Y además por la fea actitud de algún usuario que eliminó sus mensajes quedando todo un post vacío y sin sentido.

Si deseas cambiar las direcciones (Link´s) en algún aporte publicalas en el mismo tema para que algún Moderador se encargue de actualizar los comentarios.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 20, 2012)

Al igual que el compañero El_Mago_ Esa es una de las inquietudes que no me dejan dormir por las noches. El trabajo en los moderadores sería algo menor. Pero... ¿Es que acaso no hay un backup del tema original cuando éste es creado?

Saludos al foro.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 20, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Al igual que el compañero El_Mago_ Esa es una de las inquietudes que no me dejan dormir por las noches. El trabajo en los moderadores sería algo menor. Pero... ¿Es que acaso no hay un backup del tema original cuando éste es creado?
> 
> Saludos al foro.



Sip, pero estamos en las mismas, para re-hacer el tema en base a un backup hace falta un homosapiens detrás del teclado.
Habría que leer el tema
Determinar que es una actualización
Discriminar entre actualización y borrado intencional.
Recargar lo que sea pertinente

Me parece mucho mas sencillo que el autor del tema en caso de querer actualizar, editar algo se comunique con un Moderador y este lo haga.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 20, 2012)

Coincido con Fogonazo.

Si el mundo de habla hispana tuviera valores, educación, y tantas otras cosas que nos faltan y que a Viena por ejemplo, le sobran...se podrían permitir muchas cosas que hoy obligadamente se prohiben.


----------

